# CRNAs and Labor Epidurals



## vsterhop (Jan 21, 2010)

Can a CRNA bill for a labor epidural placement? Can somebody direct me to a website to find this information?  

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 22, 2010)

This depends more on carrier rules than anything else.  I would say check with your carriers regarding CRNA policies.  We have carriers that pay them and those that don't.  For example, BCBS of Alabama does not cover services rendered by CRNAs, but AL Medicaid does.  So, my answer is yes, CRNAs can place and bill for labor epidurals depending on carrier policy.


----------

